# Import java.io



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

Wozu braucht man eigentlich das import java.io.*??? Was wird damit gemacht?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Damit stellst du alle Interfaces, Klassen und deren Methoden des java.io-Paketes in deiner importierenden Klasse zur Verfügung.
Wenn du die Klassen aus diesem Paket  benutzen möchtest, müssen sie importiert werden, sonst kann der Compiler sie beim Übersetzen nicht finden und einbinden.


----------



## messi (5. Jun 2005)

Mit "import" sagt man dem Compiler, in welchem Paket er benutzte Klassen finden kann. Wenn du im Quelltext z. B. "InputStream" verwendest, dann mußt du auch "import java.io.InputStream;" oder "import java.io.*;" angeben.


----------



## Gast (5. Jun 2005)

Wann nutzt man z.B. speziell java.io.*


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Im Prinzip ist das Sternchen ein Platzhalter für alle Klassen aus einem Paket.
Wenn du mehrere Klassen aus einem Paket importieren möchtest, brauchst du nicht jede Klasse einzeln angeben, es genügt das Sternchen zu schreiben.
Es gibt keinen Nachteil, wie höherer Speicherverbrauch oder schlechtere Performance etc., wenn man Klassen, auch wenn's nur eine ist, mit dem Sternchen importiert.

Das Package java.io dient zur Ein- und Ausgabe von Daten über Streams. Außerdem zur Arbeit mit dem Dateisystem und zur Serialisierung.


----------



## Sky (6. Jun 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wann nutzt man z.B. speziell java.io.*


Solche Fragen lassen sich auch durch die API beantworten: 





			
				http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/package-summary.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Provides for system input and output through data streams, serialization and the file system.


----------

